
4K gyro-stabilized aerial video of San Francisco  - sheri
http://fstoppers.com/teton-gravity-research-shows-off-most-advanced-4k-gyro-stabilized-camera-platform
======
enginous
Let me get a little whiny and off-topic here: the video is beautiful, but I
wish people mostly stopped using Vimeo until they make their player more
resilient.

It doesn't seem to degrade video quality if your bandwidth is low, it seems
that my bandwidth to Vimeo is generally lower than with YouTube, it handles
buffering very poorly, it's jittery on some less powerful computers, and the
player itself loads noticably slower than YouTube.

For this reason, I hesitate to share the video with others, even if it's
great. People going through their feeds have better things to do than wait and
give up on content I attempt to share.

~~~
oatmealsnap
I think that what you are perceiving as a "bad player" comes from Vimeo's
focus on image quality over other factors. YouTube's compression algorithms
are more lossy than Vimeo's, so there is less data to send. This is great for
serving Justin Bieber to millions of people every day, but less good when you
are a photographer showing off a macro photography reel. Longer load times are
a fair tradeoff for most of Vimeo's customers.

I should add that I am in the US, and had no problem running that video on a
modern computer, so I don't really how badly it was running on yours.

~~~
enginous
I think you're spot on that in general, the speed-quality tradeoff creates a
legitimate case for content producers to choose Vimeo.

However, that's not really my complaint, but rather how slow buffering is
handled by the player. In my case, the player responds to my low bandwidth by
repeatedly attempting to play fractions of a second of choppy video at a time.
When the player is struggling with buffering, I believe it should either
downgrade the video quality or make me wait until I can watch the full video
(or at least a few seconds of it) without interruption.

Strangely enough, even when the buffering progress bar makes it seem that I've
loaded the next few seconds of the video, I'll get jittery video (as if the
indicator is just wrong).

These are mostly player issues, and they're mostly what's putting me off about
Vimeo. Now, I've been experiencing this for years on various computers and
connections (of course, I don't remember the times where everything worked
fine), but perhaps this is only affecting a fraction of users that I happen to
belong to.

------
nobodyshere
Where can I get it in 4k? I don't really care about the fact that it was taken
with a 4k cam without being able to download it in said quality...

~~~
SammoJ
Didn't hunt for the source of this one but I did find some true 4K examples
here:

<http://media.xiph.org/video/derf/>

CTRL-F 2160p

~~~
Aloisius
RED posted this to vimeo which they say is 5K:
<http://vimeo.com/25424362#at=0>

------
madiator
Now imagine this is put on a drone!

~~~
cup
What makes you think it isn't already?

~~~
olex
The article below the video, that clearly shows the system mounted on a full-
size helicopter.

~~~
garretruh
I think the implication was that the military (or drone hobbyists) likely
already have similar tech on their UAV platforms. Though maybe not capable of
4K.

------
minipark
There is an entire movie that was shot using this technique:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40U5D2eI7_8>

~~~
Aloisius
There are many, many, many movies shot like this. The company who shot this,
Teton Gravity Research, along with all their competitor snowboard and ski
movie makers, use it. Nature documentaries like the movie Earth used it.

This is one of the first though, to do it in 4K.

------
joonix
There were many shots like this in the Dark Knight Rises of Gotham
(Manhattan). They were fantastic.

~~~
cwe
Totally off topic, but wasn't that shot in Pittsburgh?

~~~
adpowers
Parts were shot in Pittsburgh, LA, Manhattan, and London. The Freedom Tower
under construction was obviously visible in some skyline shots.

In one scene Batman and Bane were fighting on the steps of Wall Street. From
one angle the shot was filmed in front of the Mellon Institute in Pittsburgh
and another angle was actually on Wall Street.

<http://moviemaps.org/movies/7y>

------
ptio
link to video: <http://vimeo.com/62831216>

------
rockyj
SF is beautiful, being a programmer I wish I could live there. Oh well :(

~~~
btipling
San Francisco is not beautiful. There are nice residential parts, and it isn't
a boring place, and there are lots of great technology companies. But this
city is not beautiful. Have a walk around the civic center if you doubt.

~~~
jfb
I disagree. There are parts of the city that are terrible, but there's so much
that's lovely, and the physical environment is almost peerless. Corona Heights
park; Glen Park canyon; Ocean Beach; the Embarcadero; Holly Park in Bernal
Heights -- gorgeous.

~~~
btipling
Unfortunately mostly what I see is feces on the pavements, noise, litter and
bad smells and whole lot of unhappy grumpy people making their way.

------
verytrivial
4K camera + <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wescam> ? Very pretty, but I am not
seeing innovation here.

~~~
rimantas
What is with that obsession with innovation? What's wrong with maturity? Too
often I come across the comments of a "no innovation there, it's a crap" kind
and I wonder where does this attitude come from.

~~~
verytrivial
Hardly. If the article was title "Captivating 4k images of cites at night" it
wouldn't have garnered any HN traction. The implication here was that either
4k or the image stabilisation was note-worthy from a technological point of
view. 4k is new/hot-ish (the low-light sensitivity is quite impressive in
these shots), but those stabilisation rigs have been around for decades. At
first I though someone may have put a Red onto a drone .. (someone still can!)

------
guelo
Might have been more interesting without the annoying Hollywood music. Or
maybe it would still have been boring. I'm confused why this is top of HN
right now.

~~~
nobodyshere
Especially with in fact misleading title. Where's 4k here?

------
webmonkeyuk
I particularly like the way that the Jet Ranger changes colour in the photos

------
lawsonia
That is looking beautiful.

------
jrockway
This reminds me of the intro to Law & Order.

